# Lekarze > Forum kardiologiczne >  Problemy z krążeniem?

## Steve

Żeby opisać ostatni rok musiałbym napisać książkę.

Był kiepski, tak kiepski że trudno o tym pisać.

Mam 20 lat, za sobą 4 lata depresjii. Takiej o ktorej moge powiedzieć jak o prawdziwej a nie o tej jesiennej dotykałacek ogół Polaków. To już nie przelewki.

A mianowicie. W ostatnim roku stres i sposób życia daleko zaingerował w moje samopoczucie fizyczne.

Mrowienie ręki złe samopoczucie na poczatku roku zdawało się czasem. Ale ostatnio...

Okolo tydzień temu w domu, po myciu twarzy woda z mojego nosa zaczęła toczyć się krew. Zjawisko częste od dzieciństwa. Ale tu bylo już gożej. Okolo minuty i ja zatamowałem. Zaczęło mi się dziwnie kręcić w glowie. Następnie udałem się na górę. Tam też na chwilę bylem w łazience. Spojrzałem w lustro. Wyglądałem wporządku jak zawsze dobrze. Ale w glowie zaczęło się kręcić a twarz byla zwyczajnie blada. Postanowiłem pójść do ojca który spał w swoim pokoju. Oparłem się o ścianę i powiedziałem tylko że kręci mi się w glowie. Dalej nie pamiętam. Ale bylo tak że zemdlałem uderzyłem głowa w kant łóżka z niezłym impetem. Na szczęście były na nim ubrania. Potem po kilku sekundach ojciec zajął się mną gdy tylko dotarł i tak jakoś odzyskałem przytomność.

 Ogólnie czuję się dobrze moge biegać i jestem sprawny fizycznie i mimo wysiłku fizycznego czuję się lepiej.

Wczoraj oglądając u dziadka tv, tuż po wyborach. Siedząc u niego już 3h. Wstałem i zauważyłem że mrowi mi lewa dłoń. Wiec poprostu lekko się położyłem. Wszystko bylo ok, ale czułem się nijak. Mialem zamiar wracać do domu gdyż dziadek jest osoba starsza i babcia także i takie przygody nie dla nich. Ale czułem się nie na siłach wiec chcialem chwilę odczekać. Ale bylo coraz gożej. Zimne dreszcze. Czułem że coś ze mną nie tak. Położyłem nisko głowę. Lecz szybko zaczęły mi cierpnąć ręce, nogi. Ale to nic, czekałem na powrót sił, dziadek widząl że źle się poczułem. Tylko że potem już powoli całe ciało osiągnęło taki stan. To dosyć dziwne uczucie. Nawet twarz, brzuch. Jakby tego bylo mało. Ręce już całkowicie mi zdrętwiały. Ale chwilę wczesniej kazałem dziadkowi zadzwonić do mamy. Chcialem jechać do lekarza. Palce poprostu mi wyprostowały tak mocno a ręce zdrętwiały. Bylem świadom że gdybym wstał to mógłbym zemdleć. Nawet na twarzy czułem się źle. Jedynie oczy i mózg były w normalnym stanie. Myslalem dosyć trzeźwo choć z zewnątrz wyglądałem pewnie jak na wpółprzytomny. Dziadek chcial żebym się podniósł napić i choć mówiłem ledwo co to jednak wiedziałem że to zły pomysl. Wiedziałem że ręce mam zimne i dretwe. Po jakimś czasie przyjechała mama. Oczy mi łzawiły ale nie z płaczu i już je zamknąłem. Chwilę wczesniej czułem się na skraju stracenia przytomności gdyż jakoś to wszystko mnie ogarniało. Ale bylem na tyle świadom by unieść nogi. I sam zastanawiałem się czy zemdleć czy dalej w takim stanie tkwić. Mama rzeczywiście widziała że ręce mam jakies popierdaszone. Chciała jechać do szpitala ale ja powiedziałem że wstać nie mogę. Oczy mi się otworzyły a potem jakoś troszkę się ruszyłem. Mama ruszyła te ręce, nasilem się wody i jakoś powoli wracałem do stanu. Z drgawkami trzęsieniem nóg rąk ale duzo lepiej się poczułem po jakimś czasie. Zeszłem o własnych siłach na dol. Bylem w samochodzie  :Smile:  ba nawet pasy założyłem.

W szpitalu szybko mnie przyjęli. Caly się trzęsłem ale bylo z minuty na minutę lepiej. Zrobili Ekg, pobrali krew, szybko też dostałem kroplówkę. Cała noc w miarę dobrze przeleźalem w szpitalu. A już o 6 rano mogłem udać się do domu. Czułem się okey.

O 7 mialem się już udać na uczelnie. Mialem zwolnienie. Rano tylko wykład ale postanowiłem odespać. 

Teraz czuję się osłabiony ale dobrze.

Z ekg wyszło wszystko ok. Krew też. Jedynie zaniżony Potas i pewnie przypuszczalnie magnez.

Wiem że ostatni rok mocno odbił się na moim samopoczuciu. Codziennie stres. Nerwy, mimo to te ostatnie 2 tygodnie były inne. Stres, nerwy prawie zniknęły ale za to doszły inne sprawy jak przemeczenie fizyczne. Naprawde sporo ostatnio musze. Np. Tydzień wstawać o 5 rano. A o 6 już być poza domem czy też być od 7 do 7 w ciągłym ruchu poza domem. Sporo czasu także spędzałem na dojazdy. 3h dziennie.  Mimo to czułem się ostatnio lepiej a i napewno psychicznie mialem duzo mniejsze obciążenie. Ale kosztem tego szybko zwiększyłem aktywność.

W tygodniu będę mial jeszcze dodatkowe badania. Już sam nie wiem czego, bo tym akurat już zajmie się mama która jakoś stara się pomóc.

Dodam że nigdy nie chorowałem. W szpitalu bylem 1 raz w życiu od urodzenia. Nie choruje nawet na przeziębienia rzadko raz na rok, dwa. Nie mówiąc o chorobach innych jak grypa które policze w ciągu życia na palcach jednej ręki. Do lekarzy nigdy nie chodziłem. Jeśli chodzi o fizyczne samopoczucie to ostatni rok czuję pogorszenie. Ale nie jest najgożej. Zawsze bylem 1 w biegach w szkole na różne dystansy czy też dobrze pływam etc.

Pale papierosy, niezdrowo się odżywiam pije duzo kawy, mam depresję, i musze żyć w naprawde stresowym środowisku.

----------

